# PLC Training



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I've heard of one place. Cleavland Institute of Electronics. My father did an electronics program through them in the 1970's. He said it was pretty decent, and he certainly seems to know his stuff know. They have a industrial electrician program that takes you through a bunch of electrical lessons, and then teaches you PLC programming.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Learningpit.com has pretty reasonably priced plc training software and courses


----------



## Travis Latiolais (Sep 16, 2011)

I am in George Brown College. It is an online plc course. It is a little pricey, but very informative. It is a work at your own pace schedule


----------



## darenk (Aug 6, 2011)

Travis Latiolais said:


> I am in George Brown College. It is an online plc course. It is a little pricey, but very informative. It is a work at your own pace schedule


I've heard good things about that course. I know of two power plants around here that put their techs thru, and I believe Alcoa uses them as well. 
How do you feel the course is so far?


----------



## Travis Latiolais (Sep 16, 2011)

The curriculum is pretty good, along with the book. The only complaint i have, is the instructors take a long time to answer your questions. If your question gets off the course, like real world situations, they dont want to answer those. The book and the course is pretty informative. Any questions they dont answer, i go to plc's.net, and they are pretty helpful. I am a commercial/ light industrial electrician, and pretty new at plc's.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

I second the Learning Pit. Its nice to have the actual process simulations to program instead of a bunch of little lights. The newer systems can do more advanced stuff but its great for learning logic basics.


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

I did the on line courses at George Brown via the learning Pit software finished and then decided to enroll in the continuing education courses at george brown on saturdays and sundays I learnt a great deal more there and my advice is if possible go to a college


----------

